# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn partner beïnvloedt mijn drankgebruik

## Leontien

Uit een Amerikaans onderzoek blijkt dat getrouwde vrouwen meer drinken dan single vrouwen. Getrouwde vrouwen passen zich aan het drankgebruik van hun man. Zodra ze single worden, is dat niet meer aan de orde.

Het blijkt ook dan juist getrouwde mannen minder gaan drinken dan single mannen. Getrouwde mannen passen zich dus aan aan het drankgebruik van hun vrouw. Vooral net gescheiden mannen drinken heel veel.

Nu vraag ik me af of jouw drankgebruik beïnvloed wordt door je partner. 

Breng je stem hierboven uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## knolselder

beïnvloedt..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## motorwybe

Knolselder was me net even vóór....
Overigens, mijn (toch al zeer beperkte) alcoholconsumptie bepaal ik volledig zelf en kan dus niet worden beïnvloed door wie dan ook.
Motto : zelf denken, samen leven. (en dus je eigen verantwoordelijkheden kennen).

----------


## schanulleke1968

Ik drink zelden of nooit alcohol. Ik laat me door niemand beinvloeden. ongeacht hoe de situatie ook mag zijn. Zelf kiezen voor jezelf is altijd de beste oplossing.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Toen ik midden twintig was (en single) dronk ik mee met mijn vriendinnen voor de gezelligheid maar ik kon er nooit goed tegen.  :Wink:  het was teveel,..vrienden kunnen behoorlijk veel drinken als ze "single" zijn..zowel vrouwen als mannen.. en op de 1 of andere manier drink je toch iets meer mee omdat de juiste sfeer en knusheid aanwezig is! als ik alleen ben drink ik zelden, ik drink soms wel iets in het gezelschap van anderen, maar drink er altijd water bij, omdat alcohol vocht aan het lichaam onttrekt...dit wist ik vroeger niet maar dat is nu wel bekend!!! :Big Grin:  nu ik ouder en wijzer ben geworden en veel om mij heen heb gezien en "nog" zie wat alcohol betreft, ben ik er nog alerter op!  :Embarrassment: 

de stelling die hierboven staat daar kan ik mij helemaal in vinden....mannen gaan compleet los als ze single worden (na hun scheiding) en drinken zich soms een stuk in hun kraag...
getrouwde mannen worden over het algemeen rustiger met hun drank gedrag omdat ze tevens meer verantwoording krijgen...getrouwde vrouwen kunnen soms best iets meer drinken door hun immer altijd durende zorg om het gezin!!!! er is veel leed wat wij niet zien.. :Wink: 

als ik de beelden op tv zie van jongeren die zich helemaal laten vollopen ben ik daar bezorgd om...vreselijk...dat heb ik nooit gedaan....maar ja dit zijn andere tijden dan vroeger...
toch worden er nu campagnes gehouden tegen alcohol speciaal gericht op de jeugd, maar het lijkt wel of de situatie erger wordt, dit is een ernstige zaak.....

----------


## motorwybe

Kijk, hierboven staat een reclame van de VVD.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat jullie niet kunnen bestaan zonder commerciéle reclames.
maar van de VVd ? ? ? Daar word ik zo kriegelig van, dat ik me toch een stuk in m'n kraag ga drinken.
Graag, om dat te neutraliseren ook een reclame van b.v. de PvdA, waar oorspronkelijk de drankbestrijding haar basis had.
Kan ik weer nuchter worden......

----------


## sliana

omdat mijn ex een stevige gebruiker is ben ik van hem af gegaan omdat ik wel inzag dat DAT NIET het leven was dat ik wilde leven,ikzelf moest van hem ook gaan drinken om ''erbij'' nou dat heb ik geweten.......!!!
Nee dan maar een leven zonder man die alcohol nuttigd maar een drinker never nooit meer.
Ga liever nuchter door het leven zodat je alles heel bewust kunt meemaken en er dubbel van kan genieten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik hou lekker mijn eigen tempo aan als ik drink en soms is dat 1 of 2 glaasjes en dan kan iedereen om mij heen nog doordrinken dan stap ik over op non alcoholisch en soms dan drink ik wat meer. Ligt aan hoe ik mij voel en niet aan de hoeveelheid die een ander drinkt...

----------

